# Walk better on the leash and not pull!And Walk/run with me while I am riding my bike?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

My GSD Mix, Molly thinks she is a thoroughbred in the kentucky derby when we go on walks.I need to know how and what to use to get her to stop pulling on walks.My parents ordered this video of a dog trainer(Not Ceasar Millan)but of someother trainer.We got these blue collars with things poking in their neck.They arent spikes nor as sharp.They are supposed to resemble their moms mouth.But we tried that, but she pulled so hard once she broke it!How can I teacher my dog to not to think she is running for the Triple Crown?lol.

And another thing, I love riding my beach cruiser(bike) and I was thinking maybe it would be nice to have my dogs ride with me.But its kind of dangerous, because my dogs when they see a cat or little dog, they go after it.I don't want to get yanked off my bike if they see a little dog or cat.Can anyone give me advice or help on how to do this properly?

If anyone can help Thanks in advance!


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

You should hold off on having your dog walk/run beside your bike until you have their loose-lead walking issues resolved.

As for the pulling issue in the short term you should get a Halti, Gentle Leader or an Easy Walk harness. In the long term you need to train them to walk nicely beside you and there are a number of ways to go about it and you can do a search on this site for loose leash walking and you'll find tons of information.

Basically, your dog pulls because it is rewarding for them as they get to go wherever they want faster. What I did was whenever my dog pulled we either stopped until the lead went slack or we backtracked or went off in another direction. I also rewarded her for walking nicely beside me with a click and treat so within a week or so she realized that on her walks she can get treats and more progress by walking nicely.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The shelter I volunteer use Gentle Leader, I might try and get my parents to buy it.It seems to work with the dogs at the shelter.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

We were warned off of the Gentle Leaders for our puppy (~13 weeks) because their "nerves are still forming in the back of their skull"? Didn't research this to find out if it's true or not.

Because, we found the Canny Collar. It goes around their neck, and there is a loop that also goes around the nose. When they pull forward, their nose is pulled down. 

This might not be the perfect collar, but it has cut down on the pulling quite a bit. She's great going away from the house, but when it's time to go back home, she thinks that she's at a tractor pull and I'm the tractor.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would suggest you take your dog to dog school to learn how to control him on leash.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

We did.It worked for a while, but then she got stubborn.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is Molly and when
did you get her?

find a trainer.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your dog didn't get stubborn; your training wasn't good enough. You need to get your dog back in training for you to learn how to train your dog. This isn't something that will happen in one 8 week session of class. Once you learn how to train your dog, you will have better communication and control over your dog and you both will be much happier.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

doggiedad-Molly is 3 years old.We got her in May of '07.We took her to a trainer, but that wasnt very long, she taught the basics.We went to another trainer to help with walking, that didnt work very long.

The shelter I volunteer at has Gentle Leaders, and I am more than likely going to get one, because the shelter I work at uses them on their dogs, and it really seems to work.

We recently used those prong collars that came with a DVD, Don Sullivan i think it was, but Molly broke that.So we are going to re-train her with the Gentle leader.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> We did.It worked for a while, but then she got stubborn.


She didn't suddenly get stubborn. She matured and changed NORMALLY like all our puppies do. Start testing the boundaries and rules. Hey, do kids just go to first grade and then are done with school?

Or is it better if the CONTINUE with classes and school as they grow mentally and physically?

Get back to dog school and go for as long as needed! :wub:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Plus the classes we took her to never lasted more than two weeks.She is doing better now, its just when we are leaving.lol.Otherise, after about 5-10 minutes she relaxes and walks normally.. Tanner is more relaxed and not as crazy.Well he was trained at the shelter.My dad uses the tug/yank(not a hard yank) method, we got from that Don Sullivan guy.Is tht good or bad?I think it really didnt help for Molly.
Is better to walk at night, evening or daytime?I think evening, its cool, not as many people or dogs out.

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## DensterNY (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, you should look for more long term classes and a trainer that you can work with towards your own goals such as helping you teach your GSD to be more manageable at home, walk better, etc...

If your dogs are too excited when leaving you can simply wait a few minutes until they calm down before you leave - they'll soon figure out their excited and demanding behavior does not get what they want.

As for Don Sullivan, I think you will find the general consensus here (backed by tons of research) that the old yank/jerk methods are outdated and actually detrimental to your dog. You should try and find a trainer who uses primarily or all positive reinforcement.

As for the dog walks you should work with whatever fits your schedule - I walk my dog when I get up, when I come home from work and before we go to bed.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea, the yank and pull method is kinda eh.lol.When I start the Gentle Leader class at the shelter I am gonna see if I can use Molly.lol. She may benefit from it.


----------



## DUL958 (Mar 10, 2010)

When do GSDs stop testing the rules and boundaries? Or, do they ever?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Idk.lol


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

Here is a link I liked. Seems to be working with my 3.

Loose Lead Walking


----------

